# SEMA 2009: AIT Racing Delivers Carbon Fiber Widebody Nissan GT-R



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

One of the most surprising vehicles a this year's SEMA show (and a refreshing change from the excessive number of Camaros) was the dry carbon widebody Nissan GT-R. Hidden away on the back side of the 3T Motorsport booth, the car was built by AIT Racing, which specializes in aerodynamics for a long list of vehicles.

On display, the AIT car sorted a set of HRE wheels with racing slicks, but the car's street tires measure 335 in the rear!

In speaking with a 3T rep, he told us that the car is mostly stock under the hood. There is, however, a KW suspension setup, and those HRE wheels.

We look forward to hearing more about this car in the future.

For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!

More: *SEMA 2009: AIT Racing Delivers Carbon Fiber Widebody Nissan GT-R* on AutoGuide.com


----------

